# Can you change your Credit Card PIN ??



## colin_hanley (15 Jun 2005)

Hi I just got a new credit card with pin this week. Anyone know if it is possible if this PIN can be changed in the same way ATM card pins can be changed ?
Cheers,
Col


----------



## stobear (15 Jun 2005)

If you browse the banks site it normally provides an FAQ. . It looks like you can do this at an ATM.


----------



## Samantha (15 Jun 2005)

My credit card is with Ulster Bank and I can change my pin number in their ATM machine with no problem


----------



## RainyDay (15 Jun 2005)

I changed my NIB visa PIN at an NIB ATM earlier this week.


----------



## Statler (15 Jun 2005)

You can change both BoI and AIB ones at their ATMs too.


----------



## demoivre (16 Jun 2005)

And I changed my MBNA cc PIN at an AIB ATM and I think I could have done it  at an Ulster bank ATM.


----------

